# Welches ZR-Team?



## Bejak (21. März 2019)

Meine bessere Hälfte hat Blut geleckt, nachdem ich sie mal auf meiem ZR-Race fahren lassen habe, dass ihr aber eigentlich viel zu groß ist (20er Rahmen). Jetzt will sie auch ein MTB mit 29er Rädern. Allerdings wird sie wohl aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht so oft und weit und hoch und tief fahren, wie ich. Bei den speziellen Frauen-Rädern ist ein Problem, die sind alle zu billig, vor allem was die Bauteile angeht - SLX Klasse sollte es schon mindestens sein, oder es wird bei den Frauen-Rädern richtig teuer. Daher denke ich, ein ZR-Team würde passen (ich fahre ja das ZR-Race, Vorgänger vom Jealous-AL, was eine Klasse besser ist), und viel mehr wollten wir eigentlich auch nicht ausgeben, weil, wie geschrieben so viel kann sie dann doch nicht fahren.

Da Probesitzen bei Radon schwer ist, weil der Shop so weit weg ist, waren wir mal im nächsten Fahrrad XXL und haben da mal wegen der Rahmengröße geschaut, und ein KTM Ultra 1964 29" mit 17,5" Rahmengröße hat ganz gut gepasst. Aber das KTM hat für seinen höheren Preis schlechtere Bremsen (irgendwelche Shimano unterhalb SLX) als das Radon und die 3x10 XT Schaltung ist altbacken. Das ZR-Team gibts mit 29er Räder nur in 18 Zoll oder größer, ich denke aber das 18er dürfte passen. Jedenfalls wollen wir im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal nach Bonn fahren, probesitzen und wenn möglich das Rad gleich mitnehmen. Jetzt gibts aber in der Preisklasse 800-1000 Euro gleich mehrere ZR-Team Modelle, die sich in diversen Details unterscheiden, ich nenne mal die Unterschiede (Rahmen, Reifen, Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker usw. soweit ich das überschaue immer gleich):

*ZR Team NX1 für 999* https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-nx1-786967

Gabel Rock Shox Recon Silver, RL, R, SA, Boost
Bremsen Magura MT2
Bremsscheiben Magura Storm HC 180/160
Kurbel SRAM Stylo Eagle 6K, 32T, 175mm
Tretlager/Innenlager SRAM DUB, BSA 73mm
Schaltwerk SRAM NX Eagle
Schalthebel SRAM NX Eagle, 12-speed, Shiftmix
Kassette SRAM NX Eagle XG-1230, 11-50
Kette SRAM NX Eagle

Also moderne 1x12 Schaltung, was ja schonmal ganz nett ist.

*ZR Team 8.0 für 999* https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-8.0-786917 und https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-8.0-786951

Gabel Rock Shox Judy Silver, TK, R, SA, Boost
Bremsen Magura MT2
Bremsscheiben Magura Storm HC, 180/160mm, 6-bolt
Kurbel Shimano FC-MT600, 36x26T, 175mm
Tretlager/Innenlager Shimano Deore SM-BB52, 73mm BSA
Schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M8000-SGS
Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M7000, 11-speed, Magura I-Spec B
Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M7025-L, topswing, 34.9mm
Kassette Shimano SLX CS-M7000, 11-42
Kette Shimano CN-HG601

Im Gegensatz zu oben für den selben Preis jetzt 2x11 und eine andere Gabel

*ZR Team NX1 für 849* https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-nx1-713525

Gabel Rock Shox Recon Silver, RL, R, SA
Bremsen SRAM Level T
Bremsscheiben SRAM Elixir Centerline 180/160mm, 6-bolt
Kurbel SRAM NX1, 32T, 175mm
Tretlager/Innenlager SRAM GXP, 73 mm BSA
Schaltwerk SRAM NX, Long Cage
Schalthebel SRAM NX, 11-speed, Matchmaker
Kassette SRAM PG-1130, 11-42
Kette SRAM PC-1110

So wie es aussieht 1x11 Schaltung

*ZR Team 8.0 für 849* https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-8.0-713496 und https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-8.0-713510

Gabel Rock Shox Recon Silver, RL, R, SA
Bremsen Magura MT2
Bremsscheiben Magura Storm HC 180/160mm, 6-bolt
Kurbel Shimano FC-MT600, 36x26, 175mm
Tretlager/Innenlager Shimano Deore SM-BB52, 73mm BSA
Schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M8000-SGS
Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M7000, 11-speed
Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M7025-L, topswing, 34.9mm
Kassette Shimano SLX CS-M7000, 11-42
Kette Shimano CN-HG601
Und hier haben wir 2x11er Schaltung, zur Abwechslung mal von Shimano

Die für 999 scheinen die aktuellen Modelle zu sein, die für 849 die Vorjahrsmodelle im Sale. Und dann ist da noch die Auswahl mit Umwerfer oder nur hinten Schaltung. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, die Spreizung der Gänge dürfte vergleichbar sein, aber halt mal nur 10 oder 11 oder gleich 22 Gänge, wobei der Trend wohl zu ohne Umwerfer vorne geht, weil leichter zu handhaben und Gewicht. Und es ist eine Auswahl zwischen SRAM (ehem. Sachs) und Shimano. SRAM Level Z oder Magura MT2 Bremsen? Und Recon Silver oder Judy Gabel - haben die Remote?

Wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte, alle gleich zum Mitnehmen da wären, Größe passt, sie fühlt sich darauf wohl, welches nehmen? Ich kann die Qualität von SRAM nicht einschätzen (hab noch ein komplett ge-Sachs-tes Tourenrad von Hercules - mit Trommelbremsen, das ist unkaputtbar), oder doch Shimano?

Lieber Sale und dann in ein bischen mehr Zubehör investieren? - Bis auf Pedale, nen Helm, und einen Rucksack für sie ist aber alles da, das Werkzeug und anderes Zubehör brauche ich ja auch.

Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## write-only (21. März 2019)

Um den Preis würde ich das hier nehmen: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-count-solo-2-bike-now-2671443


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (21. März 2019)

Was ist an dem besser, außer dass die Fahrt zu Rose nochmal 200 km weiter ist? Beim Radon ist das Schaltwerk sogar XT.


----------



## Bejak (22. März 2019)

Preislich kämen auch noch das Grand Canyon WMN AL 6.0 für derzeit 899 in Frage, aber das ist komplett nur SLX, und kein 29er, sondern nur 27,5, während Radon für die Preisregion aber sogar die Schaltung selbst als XT verbaut. https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-wmn-al-6-0.html - Das käme somit in Frage, wenn wir in Bonn nicht fündig werden würden (das ZR-Team gibts auch in 27,5), Canyon in Koblenz liegt fast auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## write-only (22. März 2019)

Die Schaltperformance wird in dem Fall wenn überhaupt von Schalthebel bestimmt, das XT Schaltwerk ist nur Augenwischerei.
Die Gabeln bei den ZR Teams sind für mich das Hauptproblem, die Recon Silver hat Stahlstandrohre, die sind nicht nur unnötig schwer die verkratzen auch wesentlich schneller (und rosten dann evtl bei zu wenig Zuwendung) als die beschichteten Alu Standrohre die sonst verwendet werden. Die Judy hat zwar Alu-Standrohre, aber dafür nen Turnkey Dämpfer der wohl ziemlich unterste Schublade sein soll. Das Radon dagegen hat die Recon mit dem etwas besseren MotionControl Dämpfer und Alu Standrohren.
Von den Bremsen schenken sich alle nicht viel, wobei ich den billigen Shimano da noch am ehesten trauen würde.


----------



## Bejak (22. März 2019)

Das sind jetzt drei Räder mit Recon-Gabel. Welches davon? Das oberste?


----------



## write-only (22. März 2019)

Entweder das erste oder das letzte wären meine Wahl, je nachdem ob 2x11 oder 1x12 besser gefällt. Das ist wohl eher Geschmackssache und muss man einfach mal ausprobieren. SRAM und Shimano machen beide super Schaltungen, fahre selbst ne SLX M7000 und ne X01 Eagle und bin mit beiden echt zufrieden von daher würde ich da auch keine Entscheidung dran festmachen.


----------



## Bejak (22. März 2019)

Ok, verstehe, das ist doch schonmal eine Aussage. Hab eben nochmal geschaut, was bike-discount von Cube anbietet, aber das ist preislich uninteressant. Die haben nur extrem viele Rahmengrößen zur Auswahl.


----------



## Bejak (27. März 2019)

Nur fürs Protokoll, es ist das Obere in 27,5 geworden, passt wie angegossen. Morgen hat sie Geburtstag. Und da es auch weiß ist, sind wir dann in Partnerlook unterwegs.


----------

